# Soap notes



## perkins05 (Dec 30, 2010)

Can some give me some pointer or a cheat sheet on auditing soap notes...


----------



## FTessaBartels (Dec 30, 2010)

*I hate to tell you this*

I hate to tell you this, Perkins, but there is no cheat sheet for auditing SOAP notes because they are notoriously difficult to audit. 

www.emuniversity.com has a wealth of information on auditing E/M services and he HATES the SOAP format. 

The best I can do is to tell you that - *in general* - the *S* is your HPI, ROS and PFSH,  the *O* is your exam, and *A & P* will be your MDM.

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

